# POD Service For Fitness Apparel



## tal215 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hey,
I have a shopify store, and I want to know what do you guys think is the best POD service for Fitness Apparel - (Leggings, Fitness Bra, Tank tops, Joggers, Male and Female)
My Brand is something similar to Gymshark. 

I've found only https://artofwhere.com/create
what do you think about them??


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

Sent private message.


----------



## jkcan (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi!

I know this post is old, but I would love to know the answer to @tal215's question!

I am in a similar boat, and can't for the life of me find a normal POD, men's fitness shirt. I have checked all of the PODs that everyone knows (Printful, Printify, Redbubble, Teespring, etc...), but can't find anything that is a good quality, normal fitness shirt, similar to what you can get from Nike, UnderArmour. Adidas, Gymshark etc..

Thanks very much!!


----------

